# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Αυγοτροφή με rusk

## mgerom

Πάντα ψάχνουμε για μαλακές τροφές την περίοδο των ζευγαρωμάτων.
Η προτίμηση για ελαφρύ ,μαλακό και εύπεπτο φαγητό για τους νεοσσούς
αλλά και η ανάγκη παροχής , κάποιες φορές, ειδικών "πρόσθετων" (απο βιταμίνες μέχρι
χρωστικές) έδωσαν την αφορμή. Έτσι μια τέτοια αυγοτροφή τα καλύπτει όλα.
Ακόμα και την ανάγκη πολλών εξ ημών, να ασχολούμεθα λίγο παραπάνω,
με μεράκι, και να λέμε ότι φροντίζουμε προσωπικά την δίαιτα των φίλων μας.
Σας παραθέτω βήμα - βήμα τον τρόπο και τις αναλογίες.
 1) Ένα πλαστικό, ευρύχωρο σκεύος είναι απαραίτητο.
Εκεί βάζουμε 1 μέρος ΡΑΣΚ.
  2) Ακολουθεί  1,5 μέρος νερού και τουλάχιστον 10λεπτη αναμονή.
 Εδώ να σημειώσω ότι το νερό αυτό είναι
το μέσον για να μεταφερθούν στην αυγοτροφή, αφού διαλυθούν, όλα τα πιθανά
πρόσθετα που χρειάζονται τα καναρίνια μας ανάλογα την εποχή. Μπορεί λοιπόν
εκεί να αραιωθούν , βιταμίνες , μαγιά , σπυρουλίνα , χρωστική  κ.λ.π
  3)Ακολούθως προσθέτουμε 2-2,5 μέρη μιας καλής αυγοτροφής,κατάλληλης για τον τύπο
των καναρινιών που διαθέτουμε και ακολουθεί ένα καλό ανακάτεμα.
  4) Προσθέτουμε στο καλά ανακατεμένο μείγμα 1/4 του μέρους νίζερ 
 και η αυγοτροφή μας είναι έτοιμη. 
 Προσοχή. Την πρώτη σας δοκιμή καλόν είναι να την κάνετε χρησιμοποιώντας
σαν ΜΕΡΟΣ , ένα φλιτζανάκι για Ελληνικό καφέ.

----------


## mgerom

Για τους φίλους που θέλουν περισσότερη ενέργεια,
μπορούν να προσθέτουν 1-2  λιωμένα αυγουλάκια (όχι στο μπλέντερ-λασπώνουν) 
 σε κάθε κιλό αυγοτροφής.

----------


## xXx

Μάκη ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον κόπο και το χρόνο σου!ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω....άλλα πρόσθετα δεν χρησιμοποιείς?ρωτώ μήπως ξέχασες να μας τα αναφέρεις.αν ισχύει αυτό κάνε ένα κόπο ακόμη  :Big Grin:   γιατί συμβουλές από έμπειρους εκτροφείς σαν εσένα είναι πάντα ευπρόσδεκτες

----------


## mgerom

Η περίοδος αυτή δεν επιτρέπει πρόσθετα.
Στην περίοδο της προετοιμασίας μπορούν να προστεθούν
 πολυβιταμίνες, μαγιά, σπυρουλίνα, γύρη και ακόμα προβιωτικά
σπόροι υγείας και ότι ο καθένας θεωρεί απαραίτητο ΠΑΝΤΑ ανάλογα
με το είδος καναρινιών που εκτρέφει και τις ανάγκες του.

----------


## xXx

και το αυγουλάκι λοιπόν καλό θα ήταν να πάει ''πιο πίσω'' δηλαδή προς την περίοδο προετοιμασίας?αν το δίνουμε συστηματικά εννοώ!

----------


## mgerom

Aν μπαίνει σε μεγάλες ποσότητες και συχνότητα απο τώρα( το αυγό )
τα πουλάκια θα έλθουν σε αναπαραγωγικό οίστρο πολύ πιο ενωρίς
με άσχημα αποτελέσματα στην αναπαραγωγή.

----------


## xXx

Μάκη καθαρισμένα τα έχεις τα αυγά από τα τσόφλια ή εγώ δεν βλέπω καλά?εγώ με τα τσόφλια τους τα δίνω είτε σκέτο,είτε μέσα στην αυγοτροφή 
το λιώνω με το τσόφλι αν προσθέσω αυγό !

----------


## mgerom

Τα τσόφλια τα ψήνω στο φουρνάκι στους 180β για 5-8 λεπτά και 
μετά τα κάνω σκόνη στο γουδί.Τα προσθέτω στην άμμο απο όστρακα
που τους βάζω σε ξεχωριστή αυγοθήκη.

----------

